# Mill Vice or Rotary Table- Lazy Susan swivelling shelf support



## seagull177 (Feb 19, 2019)

I  recently bought my first mill vise for use with my RF 30 mill drill. However, following recent surgery to my left shoulder and awaiting surgery on my right, I was wary about lifting the 55 lb vise on or off the table. So I fiddled about with making a bridge to slide it into place.  I then thought of using a lazy Susan bearing to make things more manageable and then further added features to also move and park my 65lb rotary table.
 I have a video up on YouTube:


----------



## brino (Feb 19, 2019)

Great solution!
Thanks for sharing it with us.

One more slight upgrade that may help is a handle for each heavy load. Maybe one that simple clamps into the jaws for the vise, and one that bolts onto T-nuts to go into the rotary table slots. Could help to avoid pinched fingers.

-brino


----------

